# Lost My Best Friend Today



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

It was a sad day today. I had to put down my friend, teacher, confidant and best buddy. I've only known him for 12 years but a bad heart and cancer had him beat. I still can't believe how fast he went downhill.

We found out a week ago that he had a bad heart, but I woke up this morning and found him beside my side of the bed. He could hardly lift his head. Yesterday he was dropping his toy ball at my feet for me to toss for him.

We adopted him from the Humane Society so we really don't know how old he actually was. Extensive tests at the vet this morning found a huge tumour in his abdomen. Vet explained to us how animals will hide the fact that they are ill until it's too late. It's a survival instinct. His enlarged heart and the cancer was just too much.

Here's a picture of him in better times. My wife took this one of the two of us sleeping on the couch watching a movie.










RIP Amos


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

My deepest sympathies sir...

I have found that the critters from the pound are usually the best with little or no health problems. I have lost a few great ones myself over my lifetime... it is never easy. I swear the pain never goes away and you never forget them! That pix is pretty SWEET, I'm going to save it.

Reminds me of my current best buddy that is a Shi-Tzu. I hate to admit it but she is special. No big 'ol macho dogs for me.

Again... sorry to hear about your loss... and it is.

Gotta go... yer killin' me!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very sad news.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Always a very difficult time.

My sympathies.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a tough one bud. Just try to think of the good times. My thoughts are with you.

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear this mate,


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's horrible when this happens. I've lost so many pets over the years and it never gets any easier.

Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Similar situation to mine about 4 years ago. It's tough but remember the good times and the good home you provided for him. I'm sure if you are like the majority of dog owners he had the best of everything.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very sory to hear about this, it really is losing a member of the family


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

You gave him a caring and loving home for 12 years Larry and he gave you countless happy memories in return. That's the way I think of it when it's time to say goodbye to beloved pets. It's never easy but ultimately you did the best thing for him.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry to hear Larry


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

"We adopted him from the Humane Society "

sad loss larry

i know how it feels to lose a friend like that, but at least you know he had good and well loved life with you , than he could of had with someone else who didnt care / look after him.

Chris


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

losing a long term pal really hurts - deepest sympathy.

Best medicine to ease the hurt would be to go down to the animal rescue and get a new puppy. More good times to come


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Another pic










:rltb:


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, it's like loosing one of the family. A beautiful little dog.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

So sorry for your loss of Amos. Loss of a family pet is always harder on us than non-pet owners can grasp. I've always liked what Ben Hur Lampman had to say in his article, "Where to Bury a Dog".

"....But there is one best place to bury a dog. One place that is best of all.

If you bury him in this spot, the secret of which you must already have, he will come to you when you call -- come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel they should not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he is yours and he belongs there.

People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper pitched too fine for mere audition, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them then, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth the knowing.

The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master."


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Larry


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very sad.  Still, 12 years with you and a period before, meant he had a decent run with a loving owner. Plenty of animals need one, get another asap.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> he had a decent run with a loving owner. Plenty of animals need one, get another asap.


Sad thing, Mark, is that many uninformed pet owners are "discarding" them faster than we can adopt them. My $0.02.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate. It's hard to believe sometimes how much of an impact they make on us.

I lost my GSD Benson back in 2009 and I haven't been able to bring myself to replace him since. 16 years of total devotion. He's come to the door when I got home to say hello and see how my day was. More than I can say for the kids who are just glued to Sponge Bob!

Frank


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

All I can offer is my sympathy. Think of the good times.

Ian


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bad news,mate; please accept my sincere sympathies...

My partner has been living in the Canary Islands for three years now, waiting for our Sable to shuffle off, since the UK government declared Sable a 'dangerous dog', and refused to let her into the UK.

(Now if they'd refused my partner re-entry I'd have understood it... she is dangerous...) but Sable; the worst she'll do is lick you to a point of distress/laughter...

So we're maintaining two households until the sad day.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

funtimefrankie said:


> I lost my GSD Benson back in 2009 and I haven't been able to bring myself to replace him since.
> 
> Frank


They are all so unique that we can never "replace" them. At best we can only start a relationship with another unique dog. MHO. :notworthy:


----------

